# Looking for feedback on my work



## sproul

Hello there

I've been trying my hand at composing some music recently, and I'm looking for some more opinions, listeners, etc. The music I've written is sort of, modern? But it is classical in the broader sense.

The sheet music and audio can be found here:

http://sproulmusic.blog.com/2010/10/30/ancient-a-pianoclarinet-duet/

Thank you!

PS: sorry if I am breaking forum rules or anything, the description of this forum makes it seem open to things like this


----------



## Violinnostalgics

hi sproul,
i like the music, though it sounds a bit spooky (especially today since it's holiday...), but in conclusion, it was ok. Work towards the ending, it's not bad so far!


----------



## sproul

*Thanks*

Thankyou 

I agree with your comment on the ending, definitely needs to build more.


----------



## fresk

just do little bit hardwork more you can really improve lots more.


----------

